# Lab and golden, or american retriever mix?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever seen or hunted with one of these Hybrids? Just wondering how they do for waterfowl. They sure are perty little guys.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess also what are the cons of Hybrids? I'm going to need a new dog this year, because my lab is 12 years old now, and really slowing down. So I have my eye on these little guys.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Has anyone ever seen or hunted with one of these Hybrids? Just wondering how they do for waterfowl. They sure are perty little guys.


Had a lab golden cross at one time and he was one hell of a dog. Just wish I knew how to train a dog at that time.
Not sure what you mean about American retriever?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the american retriever is just more of a whitish color.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I think the american retriever is just more of a whitish color.


No such thing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The trouble with "hybrids", as you call them, (I call them cross bred mutts) is you never know what you're gonna get in the end. You could get lucky and get a really good dog. Or you could have the luck I've had and get a dud. Back in the early days I used to think cross bred dogs were the way to go. I hunted pheasants a lot and wanted a big brush busting close working dog that would also point. When I saw some Lab/Shorthair mix pups in the paper for $50 I leaped at the chance to finally get the "perfect" dog! Not so fast cowboy... :? She was a good dog, easy to train and had a good nose. BUT, she hated the water, wouldn't bust the thick stuff, and didn't point. -)O(- I gave her away to a friend who loved her anyway despite her flaws. She spent the rest of her days in Texas on a farm and loved her life. I think she lived to be 15...

Bottom line is, If you want a breed of dog for a specific job, get the breed that is PROVEN for that job. If all you want is a dog that points, get an EP. If you want a dog that retrieves well, buy a Lab. If you need a dog that tracks get a hound. Or, you could just get a GWP and have the full meal deal.  Stick with a proven breeder of a proven line. Don't sweat the price either. Buying a dog is the cheapest part of owning one. No matter the price!

Cheers,

Tex


----------

